# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Interface graphique avec Python3.1

## Jiyuu

Bonjour,

J'ai envie de tester Python 3.1
Actuellement sous python 2.5, j'utilise wxPython pour mes interfaces graphiques.

J'ai l'impression que celui-ci n'existe pas pour python 3.1.
Est-ce rellement le cas?

Si oui quelqu'un peut il me dire ce qu'il existe comme solution autre que tkinter?

D'avance merci

----------


## Neitsa

Bonjour,




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai envie de tester Python 3.1
> Actuellement sous python 2.5, j'utilise wxPython pour mes interfaces graphiques.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que celui-ci n'existe pas pour python 3.1.
> Est-ce rellement le cas?


C'est exact. Les frameworks GUI sont peu nombreux pour Python 3.x. Ils manquent quelques poids lourds comme wxPython ou PyGtk, mais heureusement, il y a PyQt pour Python 3.x.




> Si oui quelqu'un peut il me dire ce qu'il existe comme solution autre que tkinter?


PyQt pour Python 3.x: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/intro

Tous les avantages de Qt avec Python  ::): 

Forum ddi PyQt sur DVP: http://www.developpez.net/forums/f17...zope/gui/pyqt/

Edit: Houl, j'avais pas vu que je faisais remonter une question du mois de Juin... Dsol...

----------

